# Catalina 309 Purchase



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for a Lake Michigan coastal cruiser with the ability to make occasional lake passages. We're a newly married couple without kids, but want something a small family could also use as a weekender. I zero'd in on a Catalina 309 as a good first cruiser purchase and wanted to solicit input from others. Thoughts?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I went on one (at the dock) with some friends, and was suprised at how roomy it was for a boat that size. Especially liked the design of the head.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good choice as a first cruiser. I'm not too familiar with it... You should ask our in-house Catalina guru, CruisingDad...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I made the mistake of going on an Island Packett first and then the Catalina at a boat show .........


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Catalina's, Beneteau's and Hunters are pretty much the (no particular order)Ford, Chevy, Dodge of the sailboat world. Pretty good for their intended use (ie the type of sailing you are contemplating) but built with compromises to make them affordable to us mortals. Personally, I've come to like the Catalina's the best of the three with Bene's a close second and Hunter a very distant third.

I'm not sure if you are buying new, but since the 309 is a newer model, I'll offer that you might be better served to buy a used boat as a starter and let someone else take the depreciation hit. I think a newbie getting their first boat exactly right for them is something of a long shot since there is so much you don't know. Getting over the "paralysis of analysis" and getting started learning is the most important step.

Full disclosure: I'm a newbie sailor, so I'm not drawing on a lifetime of sailing experience for my opinion, however I recently went through the process you are going through myself, so I hope my 2 cents helped.

This website has model info and owner reviews for the older Catalina models:

Catalina Owners.com for owners sailing production sailboats


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Look very closely a the 310*

For a couple it's the ultimate small coastal cruiser. The 310 and the 309 are the same hull yet the 310 has an innerspring mattress, a centerline berth and a huge aft head. While the 309 is slightly less money it has less standard options as well to keep the cost down. Yes the aft cabin on the 309 is private but also very, very cramped as is the v-berth when compared to the 310. We find we spend a lot more time above decks than in the salon and opted for sleeping comfort. It goes along way with keeping the wife happy especially that innerspring mattress. The 310 was designed with the input from couples! If you want to see photos of a 310 see the link below.. If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me throught the link on my web site. I've owned three Catalinas and have a fair amount of knowledge about the boats and the company..

Maine Sailing's Photo Galleries at pbase.com


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The 310 and 309 are good boats. I was a little dissapointed in some of the cost cutting measures on the 309, honestly. I would also suggest, if you are seriously considering a boat, to look at a used 320. I have owned one and they sail very, very well. You can get one used to save some money (and probably still come out cheaper than a 309). They have made more 320's than I can count. They are easy to handle and fun to sail. The 320 is one of the best models Catalina has ever put out.

Just my opinion.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cost Cutting*

What cost cutting measures specifically did you refer to? Is it base vs. options or something else?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

maddata,

There are many cost cutting measures.

The nav station/distribution panel, the cabinetry (they could have put in more cabinetry down the port/stbd saloon), the pedestal, and the steps leading from the companionway come to mind. Catalina went to their OEM/Distributors and asked them to get creative on finding ways to cut the cost down on the 309. There is a nice writeup on it in Cruising World, including a revirew and ride with Gerry Douglas, as I recall.

I am not "dogging" the boat, at all. It is a nice boat and I like to see the costs stay low. Honestly, for the life of me, I cannot understand why they are so high as it is (though that is a whole other thread).

All I am saying is to check out the 320 too. As many members on this forum will tell you, it is an awesome sailing machine - especially at that price. Here is one in the 309 price range that is in your neck of the woods. I bet you can get in cheaper than what it is listed. THere are others in WI. YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale

- CD


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

We looked at the 309 and 28, the Beneteaus and the Hunters. We sailed a Hunter 33, and we very pleased with how it performed. It is really a question of what strikes your fancy and what appeals to you. All the boats are compromises, and it is a matter of deciding which compromises fit your needs.


----------



## edlange (Aug 1, 2001)

*Is new important to you?*

While I'd never discourage anyone who can afford one to buy a new boat, it sounds as though the "newly married couple without kids" is contemplating the addition of future rugrats by your phrase "something a small family could also use as a weekender."

Having owned nine sailboats over the years, with only one of them a new boat, I'd suggest you at least consider buying used.

The one new boat was my first one: an 11-foot Snark. $200 in 1980.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

For what it's worth I spent some time in my youth on a hunter in lake michigan, it worked fine. I also sailed hobie cats there, and they were much much more fun.  Probably not so good for babies and small children though unless you use a lot of velcro and lashings.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maddata - We reviewed the Catalina 309 for "Latitudes & Attitudes TV". The video is posted on YouTube if you are interested in watching it:

YouTube - Catalina 309 Test Sail

Keeping in mind Bob and I like older cruising boats (yes, even Taiwan boats), we do know what the 309 was built for and we think Frank Butler and Gerry Douglas have succeeded in meeting those design parameters. I was on the test sail, and having sailed previously on Catalina 30s, 36s, and a 350, the 309 performed quite nicely in the semi-blustery conditions on Puget Sound that day. I sailed a Catalina 30 for a week on Lake Michigan and Grand Traverse Bay (including running from a summer storm), and always felt the boat was sound. So I think a new 309 would be fine for your intended use.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Moonfish,

You aren't writing this from your Formosa, are you????? (smile).

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wish, CD! Actually writing from my home office/editing studio here on San Juan Island about five miles out of Friday Harbor. Got a view across the Strait of Juan de Fuca with the Olympic Mts. gleaming in the distance. At night, I can see the lights of Port Angeles 26 miles away...

But I'd rather be writing this aboard a nice Formosa 51 (or Hudson Force 50). And since we just sold the house last week, well, I've got some decisions to make...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

GO FOR IT Moonfish! Got any children? We are a month or two behind you!

- CD


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Great Lakes cruiser*

You might want to consider some of the most popular boats on Lake Michigan - Catalina, Ericson, Tartan, Hunter, for instance. A lot of these boats are/were sold locally and are serviced by marinas who know them inside and out. You would never have a problem finding somebody with experience to service any system on any of these boats. Also, these (and a few others) have large communities of devotees so there's a good chance you'll be able to talk (and sail) with somebody who has direct experience sailing the same boat you have.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Newsflash-Cruisingdad turns to the light*

CD- Are you getting a Formosa too? Finally, a real boat.... 



Cruisingdad said:


> GO FOR IT Moonfish! Got any children? We are a month or two behind you!
> 
> - CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Moonfish --

That's a really cool review -- thanks for that. Underway, it looks pretty simple which, as a first keelboat purchase, gives some comfort. 

My only concern now is that the boat will go on a 30' mooring can and I am not sure if the harbor will take issue with the 31' LOH. I actually thought the LOH was 30' when I put the order in. Perhaps a slight overhang is ok on cans as it is in slips.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

maddata-

If one foot makes a difference in the boat's swing circle that allows it to hit another boat... they've got the moorings setup wrong.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is something to seriously consider too: ...great performer, lots of room, nicely built hulls...

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

A friend of mine asked me to go look at the 309 with him. My impression is that it had very little storage capacity (shallow small lockers) cramped cockpit not that it wasn't big but just poorly laid out, can't sit on the coaming and reach the wheel, don't know if Catalina thinks eveyone sits behind the wheel while under sail, how can you see the telltales? Constuction not better than average, lots of unfinished fibreglass areas in places around the boat. I think it would make a very poor choice, there are a bunch of used boats out there that would be better choices, Pearsons, O'day, Tartans etc. Did I mention the butt ugly sugarscoop transoms, only a mother could love it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Denr..I recall someone explaining it to me once..what are sugarscoop transoms? Thanks


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Now there is a surprise....Denr does not like a Catalina...or a Colgate 26. 

The boat will work for your purposes, but I would agree that there are a lot of others out there that should satisfy your needs as well. As someone who has bought new, because it was easy and I could, the first year depreciation can be taken by a previous owner and save you 20%. Frank and Gerry have priced the 309 very well, but 20% of $100K is still some cash. There are over 10,000 Catalina 30's out there. It was the predessor of the 309 and is a great boat for what you plan to use it for.

Good luck, and if you pass Denr....wave!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

On a boat, it refers to a transom that opens to the water, usually with a swim platform and stairs, and looks a bit like a sugar scoop.

This is a sugar scoop:










This is a boat with a sugar scoop transom:


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Not a chance a Catalina 38 passes me let alone a 31 footer TommyT unless I was anchored! My other favorite boat is a MacGregor 26, not the Colgate!


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Denr,

I knew that waving as passing comment would get a result. I agree, maybe dragging anchor?


----------

